# Modbus TCP Feldbuskoppler mit modularem I/O System



## flosse (10 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
im Folgenden meine Frage.
*
Hintergrund:*
Es sollen I/Os (Analog & Digital) in einem Schaltschrank mit einem Linux-IPC über *Modbus-TCP *in Verbindung gebracht werden.
Das System sollte modular sein, da die Anzahl der Ein-/Ausgänge je nach Projekt variiert.
*
Anforderung:*
Der Modbus-Koppler muss eine *Watchdog-Funktion / Verbindungsüberwachung* haben.
Im Fehlerfall müssen die I/Os in einen *definierten *Zustand schalten.
*
Bisherige Recherchen:*
folgende Modbus-TCP Koppler konnte ich bisher ausfinding machen:


[-] Bosch-Rexroth R-IL ETH BK DI8 DO4 2TX-PAC 
[x] PhoenixContact AXL F BK ETH 
[-] Wago 750-352 
[-] Beckhoff BK 9050 
[-] B&R X20BC0087 
[x] Moxa NA-4010 
[x] Weidmüller UR20-FBC-MOD-TCP 
[-] Vipa SLIO IM | 053-1MT00 
[?] Schneider Electric STBNIP2311 
[-] Turck BL20-GW-EN 
[x] Wachendorff NA9289 


Allerdings unterstützen nach meinen bisherigen Informationen nur *Weidmüller, Moxa,* *PhoenixContact* und *Wachendorff* die Funktion, dass im Fehlerfall ein Vorkonfigurierter Zustand geschaltet wird. Bei den Anderen Herstellern ist es entweder nicht vorhanden oder es werden einfach alle Ausgänge auf 0 gesetzt bzw. behalten ihren Zustand bei.
*
Fragen:*


Kennt ihr weitere Hersteller/Produkte? 
Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit welchen Herstellern? 
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Modbus-TCP & Watchdog? 
Welche der Hersteller/Produkte könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## Mobi (11 November 2014)

Also der von Bosch sollte es auch können, da ja die Hardware von Phoenix drinsteckt. Der IL ETH BK DI8 DO4 2TX-PAC von Phoenix hat auch diese Überwachungsfunktionen.


----------



## flosse (12 November 2014)

> Also der von Bosch sollte es auch können, da ja die Hardware von Phoenix drinsteckt.


Danke, das ist gut zu wissen 
Also bei B&R und Beckhoff geht es definitiv nicht.


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 November 2014)

Vipa Slio fällt mir noch ein


----------



## derBernd (12 November 2014)

Der Weidmüller Modbuskoppler unterstützt dies auch wie folgt:

0x1135 Verhalten bei Feldbus- oder Referenzlistenfehler:
Wird in diesem Register der Wert 0 gesetzt, werden im Fall
eines Feldbus- oder Referenzlistenfehlers alle Ausgänge auf
0 gesetzt.
Wird in diesem Register der Wert 1 gesetzt, werden im Fall
eines Feldbus- oder Referenzlistenfehlers alle Ausgänge auf
den Fehlerersatzwert gesetzt.
Wird in diesem Register der Wert 2 gesetzt, werden im Fall
eines Feldbus- oder Referenzlistenfehlers alle Ausgänge auf
dem letzten Prozesswert gehalten.

Parametrieren geht ganz einfach über den Webserver per USB oder RJ45 Buchse.



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## flosse (12 November 2014)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Vipa Slio fällt mir noch ein


stimmt, die haben auch einen Modbus-TCP Koppler. Aus dem Handbuch konnte  ich jetzt keine Watchdog-Funktion erkennen. Ich habe gleich mal eine  Anfrage gestellt.


----------



## flosse (12 November 2014)

derBernd schrieb:


> Der Weidmüller Modbuskoppler unterstützt dies auch [...]


Genau, daher hatte ich den ja auch schon in die engere Auswahl genommen ;-)


----------



## flosse (12 November 2014)

Mobi schrieb:


> Also der von Bosch sollte es auch können, da ja die Hardware von Phoenix drinsteckt.


hmm...vlt. hat dieser aber eine andere Firmware. Zumindest steht im Hanbuch

```
Die digitalen Ausgänge werden auf „0“ gesetzt.
Die analogen Ausgänge werden auf
den Default-Wert der Klemme gesetzt.
```
D.h. ich kann nicht bestimmen, ob im Fehlerfall auf 0 oder 1 geschaltet wird :-(


----------



## Koerg (14 November 2014)

Advantys OTB von Schneider Electric. Evtl. Auch Advantys STB. Wird beides über Advantys Configuration Software konfiguriert.
Beides sind Modulare Systeme. Modus ist das Hauptnetzwerkprotokoll von Schneider Electric.


----------



## flosse (14 November 2014)

Koerg schrieb:


> Advantys OTB von Schneider Electric. Evtl. Auch Advantys STB. Wird beides über Advantys Configuration Software konfiguriert.
> Beides sind Modulare Systeme. Modus ist das Hauptnetzwerkprotokoll von Schneider Electric.



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich versuche mal raus zu finden, welche Optionen diese Geräte haben.


----------



## hovonlo (5 Dezember 2014)

Bei VIPA SLIO gibt's zwar die Möglichket einen Watchdog einzusetzen, aber keine definierbaren Ersatzwerte. Die Ausgänge gehen dann auf den Ausgangspegel, als ob ich eine "0" ausgebe (Z.B. bei Analog out 4-20mA eben auf 4mA, DOs auf aus, ..).


----------



## flosse (5 Dezember 2014)

hovonlo schrieb:


> Bei VIPA SLIO gibt's zwar die Möglichket einen Watchdog einzusetzen, aber keine definierbaren Ersatzwerte. Die Ausgänge gehen dann auf den Ausgangspegel, als ob ich eine "0" ausgebe (Z.B. bei Analog out 4-20mA eben auf 4mA, DOs auf aus, ..).


danke für den Hinweis! Ich werde es gleich in der Übersicht vermerken.


----------



## priceless (12 Dezember 2014)

Alternativ eine einfache SPS mit Modbus-TCP. Dann kannst du die Logik im Fehlerfall im SPS-Programm einfach festlegen und auch Bedingungen definieren (abhängig von den Eingängen).

http://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466762.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62466762/Products/XJP-XC3-32/SubProducts/XJP-XC3-32-0004
http://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466762.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62466762/Products/XJA-TBOX-BD


----------

